# R58 first-time owner - any tips, tools or advice?



## mredwardmilner (Aug 16, 2019)

Hey Rocket owners!

I've just bought an R58 and am looking for any advice you guys have on getting set up, performance tweaks or tools I could do with purchasing to make my experience better.

I've got the basics - tamper (got a second hand Espro), jug, scales etc.

Thanks team!

EM


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello and congratulations on your purchase. What grinder do you use?


----------



## mredwardmilner (Aug 16, 2019)

Not bought one yet - thinking maybe a Niche or Atom. Will be making a mixture of espresso and milk drinks, and being an ex-barista (it's been a while!) I'm very interested in all the new tweaks and techniques everyone is using.

On the Rocket specifically - might plumb it in at some point but in the meantime am I right in saying pre-infusion doesn't actually function unless you have mains pressure? Is that right?

I'll certainly have more questions when I get set up.

EM


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have still not plumbed mine in all got all the gear filter etc, but nor changed dish washer there is less room under counter doh! Main I have is the naked porta filte, I have not even plugged in the PDI box thing to adjust anything for me it works very well!

I have been pre-in fussing like for 5-10 secs, so hope it has worked after all this time!


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Pre infusion only works if it's plumbed in.

Just be careful with limescale otherwise your going to have big issues. I only use Ashbecks to keep it free. Beautiful machine and a joy to use everyday which gives consistent cups of coffee.

With regard to the grinder, it's the most important thing, more so than the Rocket.


----------



## tenchung2017 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm in the same situation. Got an R58 a month ago for home use only. Grinders are Mazzer Mini electronic A and Mazzer super jolly electronic. I'm looking any tips and experience from you to get the qualified espresso cups.

Thank you all.


----------

